# Ausloten von Tiefe und Temperatur



## DonP (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

ich hab dieses Jahr meine Prüfung abgelegt und bin noch sehr unerfahren. Ich habe schon mehrfach davon gelesen, dass man bevor man angelt, das Gewässer ausloten sollte um zu wissen wie Tief der jeweilige Teil ist und um auch die Stellen zu finden wo man am besten Angelt.

Ich will es demnächst einmal mit der Methode von Matze Koch probieren, da die Methode mit Marker und großem Blei recht einfach zu schein seint, hier das Video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDNUaGpFxsA

Da ich auch dann eine Rute nur zum Ausloten kaufen würde, wäre meine Frage, ob mir da jemand empfehlungen geben könnte. Da die Rute nur zum Loten gedacht ist sollen Rolle und Angel nicht unbedingt viel kosten. Da ich nächstes Jahr öfter an der Mosel angel werde brauche ich folgende Anforderung.

Das Gewässer werde ich vom Ufer ausloten müssen und das teils in engen und bewachsenen Flächen. Somit denke ich, dass ich eine lange Rute benötige bei der ich mit kurzen hüben große Reichweiten erreichen kann. Zudem muss die Rute das Wurfgewicht von einem Blei mit 100 oder 150 Gramm aushalten + Marker und Wirbel usw. 

Kann mir jemand Erfahrungen über geeignete Ruten und Rollen geben? Und wie sieht es mit der Schnur aus? 


Ein weiteres Thema ist das Temperaturmessen, wie wichtig ist das Überhaupt? 

Ich habe einige Modelle gesehen, bin mir aber gar nicht sicher wie diese genau gehandhabt werden. Das erste Modell ist folgendes:

http://www.angel-domaene.de/angel-domaene-thermometer--7369.html 

Es sieht wie ein Quecksilberthermometer aus, wenn ich dieses mit der Rute ins Wasser werfe bekomme ich die Temperatur an dieser Stelle. Wenn ich das Thermometer wieder einhole ändert sich die Temperatur doch wieder, da die Temperatur bestimmt nicht überall gleich ist...... 

Ein anderes Modell ist dieses hier:

http://www.kl-angelsport.de/prologic-substrate-finder-thermometer.html

hier sehe ich das gleiche Problem wie der Modell 1 oder liege ich hier falsch?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Gruß DonP


----------



## Carsten_ (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ausloten von Tiefe und Temperatur*

Hallo DonP,



DonP schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Thermometer wieder einhole ändert sich die Temperatur doch wieder, da die Temperatur bestimmt nicht überall gleich ist......



aber die Temperatur ändert sich doch nicht innerhalb der 20 Sekunden beim Einholen...
...Kennst das doch sicherlich vom Wand- oder Badethermometer...
Quecksilber ist schon etwas träge 

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ausloten von Tiefe und Temperatur*



> Quecksilber ist schon etwas träge


Da wird wohl hoffentlich kein Quecksilber drin sein, zumeist ist es ein gefärbter Alkohol, welcher für Thermometer verwendet wird!

Zur Lotfrage; natürlich ist es wichtig die Gewässertiefen zu kennen, aber dies sollte man nicht überbewerten!
Als Anfänger würde ich mir eher anderes Angelgerät zulegen, als ausgerechnet eine spezialisierte Lotrute.
Eher eine normale Karpfenrute, eventuell auch Wallerrute verwenden, die ansonsten ihren Zweck auch zum Angeln erfüllt!
Am einfachsten ist es sein Gewässer mit der Jigrute zu "erkunden", da lernt man schnell die Strukturen kennen und fängt nebenher auch den einen oder anderen Räuber! 
Zwar erhält man so keine zentimertergenaue Tiefenwerte, jedoch bilden sich Erfahrungswerte zu den ungefähren Tiefen, Strukturen, Kanten, Löchern.

Auf was soll überhaupt gefischt werden, bei der genauen Ermittlung der Gewässertiefe, nehme ich mal an auf Karpfen?

Jürgen


----------



## AndiHam (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ausloten von Tiefe und Temperatur*

Man kann auch einfach eine Pose in einer bestimmten Entfernung vom Haken festsetzen, ein Klemmblei an den Haken und wenn die Pose versinkt, die Entfernung zum Haken/Klemmblei erhöhen, bis es passt und dann hat man die Tiefe ermittelt.

 Die Temperatur messe ich eigentlich nie, denn die kann ich eh nicht ändern


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ausloten von Tiefe und Temperatur*

Bei preislicher Schwelgelust:

http://www.kl-angelsport.de/anaconda-fish-hawk-gtm.html

Kein Muss, aber ein Kann :q

Das Original (GTM 40) war vor Jahren deutlich günstiger...


----------



## AndiHam (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ausloten von Tiefe und Temperatur*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Bei preislicher Schwelgelust:
> 
> http://www.kl-angelsport.de/anaconda-fish-hawk-gtm.html
> 
> ...



Dann kann man doch besser gleich z.B. den hier nehmen:
http://www.bootdepot.de/1284-Elektr...m=g_merchant&gclid=CJj49sXM_skCFeISwwodZq8Ijw

 Der zeigt die Wassertemperatur an, die Tiefe und noch viel mehr


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ausloten von Tiefe und Temperatur*



DonP schrieb:


> Ein anderes Modell ist dieses hier:
> 
> http://www.kl-angelsport.de/prologic-substrate-finder-thermometer.html
> 
> hier sehe ich das gleiche Problem wie der Modell 1 oder liege ich hier falsch?


So etwas habe ich auch in Gebrauch und ist völlig ausreichend.
Die Temperatur verändert sich beim einholen auch nicht so schnell ,als das man mit dem ablesbaren Ergebnis keine Rückschlüsse mehr auf Temperaturunterschiede schließen könnte.
Durchaus praktisch und nicht ärgerlich falls mal eins fliegen geht.
Mir erschließt sich nur nicht wozu man da eine extra Lotrute braucht.#c


----------



## epo (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ausloten von Tiefe und Temperatur*

Die Frage ist erst einmal, auf was für Fische willst du mit welcher Methode fischen? Daraus ergibt sich erst wie ich den Angelplatz auslote.


----------



## Allround-Angler (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ausloten von Tiefe und Temperatur*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da wird wohl hoffentlich kein Quecksilber drin sein, zumeist ist es ein gefärbter Alkohol, welcher für Thermometer verwendet wird!
> 
> Zur Lotfrage; natürlich ist es wichtig die Gewässertiefen zu kennen, aber dies sollte man nicht überbewerten!
> Als Anfänger würde ich mir eher anderes Angelgerät zulegen, als ausgerechnet eine spezialisierte Lotrute.
> ...



#6 Da bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung.

Als Thermometer benutze ich seit Jahren ein günstiges Model aus dem Supermarkt, dürfte so 3 € rum kosten.
Zu einem Vorposter: Ja, ich kann die Wassertemperatur nicht ändern.
Aber: Ich kann klar sagen, was bei der Wassertemperatur noch geht oder nicht mehr geht. Wenn man Aufzeichnungen führt.
Außerdem ist auch die Tendenz spannend. Ist die Temperatur konstant, steigt sie, fällt sie (Vortageswerte)?
Entsprechend kann ich reagieren, bzw. meine Chancen einschätzen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ausloten von Tiefe und Temperatur*

Ich finde die Temperatur durchaus wichtig - vor allem im Winter 

--> kann sich z. B. durchaus lohnen, dann mal ne Stelle zu beangeln, die die Nachmittagssonne etwas stärker erwärmt hat als ne andere.

Andersrum setze ich z. B. große Stinke-Deadbaits auf Hecht erst ein, wenn das Wasser maximal (!) 7 °C hat (besser noch ne gute Runde weniger) - drüber bringt's das meiner Erfahrung nach nicht so wirklich.


----------



## JonnyBannana (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ausloten von Tiefe und Temperatur*

Keine Ahnung, wie matze koch lotet, aber blei, gummiperle als puffer und dann die markerpose.

blei über den grund schleifen um die struktur zu erahnen.könnte 

auf der rute oberhalb der rolle ne markierung anbringen. ich hab 50 cm weils sich einfach rechnet und dann per hand solange schnur geben, bis die pose an der oberfläche ist. dann rechnen und das blei ein stück weiter ziehen usw usw usw.

als lotrute - könnte man, ne billige heavy feeder nehmen. ist wahrscheinlich genauso effektiv und zweckerfüllend. wichtig ist m e, dass man die bodenbeschaffenheit erfühlen kann, theoretisch geht auch ne spinnrute , wobei es da da bei großen distanzen probleme geben sollte. mach ich aber auf kurze bis mittlere distanzen z.b. ganz gerne. spinnrute, schwere köpfe und boden abklopfen. zum löcher finden und struktur erkennen reicht es meistens auch aus. weiterer vorteil, wo räuber sind, sind meistens auch futterfische...

an der rolle würde ich nicht unbedingt sparen - man kann die rolle zur not ja auch an ner anderen rute nutzen und grade für distanzen schwöre ich auf bigpit rollen mit flacher spule.


----------



## JonnyBannana (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ausloten von Tiefe und Temperatur*



AndiHam schrieb:


> Man kann auch einfach eine Pose in einer bestimmten Entfernung vom Haken festsetzen, ein Klemmblei an den Haken und wenn die Pose versinkt, die Entfernung zum Haken/Klemmblei erhöhen, bis es passt und dann hat man die Tiefe ermittelt.



total ineffektive methode, zumindest bei unbekannten gewässern und wenn ich nicht mit ner pole am wasser bin...... 
wobei ich das gerne mal sehen würde, wie sich da einer umbringt mit ner feststellpose und ner distanz >50m und >4 m wassertiefe.
Stelle ich mir grade bildlich vor, sieht garantiert lustig aus


ps das zauberwort heisst schnurstopper, dann wirft es sich zumindest leichter, was die methode aber immer noch nicht besser macht, weil man die grundeinstellung ja nicht mehr hat


----------



## Revilo62 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ausloten von Tiefe und Temperatur*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie matze koch lotet, aber blei, gummiperle als puffer und dann die markerpose.
> 
> blei über den grund schleifen um die struktur zu erahnen.könnte
> 
> ...


Wenn Du Dich eingehender mit dem Loten beschäftigst, wirst Du feststellen, dass Deine XXXHeavy-Feeder zum Loten und Tasten eine komplette Fehlinvestition ist, da das Telegramm vom Grund garnicht bei Dir ankommt oder dermaßen verfälscht, dass das Ergebnis unbrauchbar ist.
Da meine Montagen beim Karpfenangeln jedesmal neu geknüpft werden, mache ich meine beiden Ruten fertig und knüpfe an die Dritte die besagte Lotmontage mit 100g und 
Markerpose, wobei die Tiefen meistens keine Rolle spielen, weil es m.E. egal ist, ob ich in 3,00 oder 3,30 oder 2,70 m Tiefe angle, aber der Boden schon wichtig sein kann, ein Kratzen und Rubbeln im Blank deutet auf einen kiesigen, steinigen Grund hin, ein verzögertes Nachgeben des Bleies auf Schlamm. Zusätzlich kommt noch ein weisser Wollfaden von 50 cm Länge parallel auf den Schnurbereich direkt unter die Pose, da kann ich durch die Verfärbungen und den Geruch erkennen, ob ich mich grad in Faulschlamm befinde.
Dieses umfangreiche Loten mache ich aber nur an unbekannten Gewässern oder an neuen Stellen.
Deshalb meine Empfehlung, wenn Du eh auf Karpfen angeln möchtest, dann nimm eine Karpfenrute mit einer kräftigeren Aktion.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## AndiHam (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ausloten von Tiefe und Temperatur*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> total ineffektive methode, zumindest bei unbekannten gewässern und wenn ich nicht mit ner pole am wasser bin......
> wobei ich das gerne mal sehen würde, wie sich da einer umbringt mit ner feststellpose und ner distanz >50m und >4 m wassertiefe.
> Stelle ich mir grade bildlich vor, sieht garantiert lustig aus
> 
> ...



Laufpose mit Gummikugel geht auch  Man muss die Kugel ja nicht immer 1 cm verschieben, sondern Anfangs in großen Schritten und dann in kleineren.
 Allerdings angel ich zwar ab und an mit Laufpose, allerdings nicht in 40 Metern Entfernung.


----------



## Stoney0066 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ausloten von Tiefe und Temperatur*

Sowas kannste mal machen wenn du ein, zwei Stellen ausloten willst, aber nicht um ganze Flächen abzuloten! Da biste ja in 5 Jahren noch beschäftigt!


----------



## CaptainPike (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ausloten von Tiefe und Temperatur*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie matze koch lotet, aber blei, gummiperle als puffer und dann die markerpose.
> 
> blei über den grund schleifen um die struktur zu erahnen.könnte
> 
> auf der rute oberhalb der rolle ne markierung anbringen. ich hab 50 cm weils sich einfach rechnet und dann per hand solange schnur geben, bis die pose an der oberfläche ist. dann rechnen und das blei ein stück weiter ziehen usw usw usw...


 Ja das ist im Prinzip das was auch M.K da macht, nur mit nem Tönnchenwirbel wo unten das Blei dranhängt und oben geht die Hauptschnur mit der Markerpose durch, so dass es wie ein "Y" im Wasser steht. Dann einfach den Spot anwerfen, Pose bis ans Blei runterziehen und Schnur nachgeben wobei die Länge der Schnur gemessen wird bis die Pose an der Oberfläche ist. Vorteil: Man kann in einem Lauf eine ganze Strecke abtasten und muss nichts nachjustieren o.ä. Weil man immer wieder Zug auf die Schnur geben muss, sollte das Blei entsprechend schwer sein und man sollte geflochtene Schnur verwenden, da man besseres Bodengefühl damit hat.


----------

